# Horatio Nelson SIP



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

today my little one eyed rescue Guppy Horatio Nelson suddenly passed away i found him floating at the top of the tank he was really active the day before so it was a very nasty surprise,

SIP Horatio Nelson you were loved the two weeks i had you, you were cute and pretty,wish i could of had you a lot longer, but you are now in a better place under rainbow bridge where you have both eyes and will never be bullied by other fish


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

SIP little one~


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

RIP Nelson. I'm so sorry. I had a one eye betta and he passed this Past December. I miss him.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks,sorry about your betta it is very hard to lose pets, i got my hopes up to high for this cute little guppy i really thought he would make it because he survived 2 weeks, i miss him.


----------

